# iPad et Webcam



## Flo9cp3 (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour ! Je viens tout juste d'acquerir un IPad et je me pose une question. Je viens d'installer Photon qui gère très bien les pages qui demande l'utilisation de Flash Player. Etant souvent en déplacement je tu le temps en allant chatter via webcam sur des sites comme Bazoocam et j'aimerais savoir si un app permettait de ce servir de la webcam intégré à l'iPad pour tchater ? Car aucune webcam n'est détecté lorsque je suis sur le site. Merci d'avance


----------

